# Choice Gear: iPad Users Take Note. British Magazine Invasion on Zinio including EVO, Top Gear and Octane



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ever since purchasing an iPad earlier this year we've been quickly weening out our subscriptions to print magazines. Big piles of magazines were cool to a point but get old after a while, especially when traveling. Some magazines have opted for stand-alone apps and such but one of our single most used iPad apps is that of Zinio. Until Steve Jobs wakes up and adds a magazine newsstand of his own to iTunes we're more than happy to be sending our subscription money to the folks at Zinio, even moreso thanks to a few new Anglo additions to their car magazine ranks... specifically Octane, EVO and Top Gear.

Octane specifically is one of our favorites, somehow turning the often dowdy beat of a classic car magazine into something hip, cool and super informative about automotive iconography. EVO has always been a staple for those interested in performance cars and the nuance of driving impressions while Top Gear needs no explanation.

All three are now available in at Zinio and quite reasonably priced (see below).

EVO Magazine $4.96 ea. or subscription of 12 digital issues for $50.32
Octane Magazine $4.96 ea. or subscription of 12 digital issues for $50.32
Top Gear Magazine $5.27 per issue with no subscription available.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Considering the cost for a subscription to Top Gear and EVO at around $150 a pop per year, you're half way there to buying an iPad! Thanks for the notice...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

TroySico;bt548 said:


> Considering the cost for a subscription to Top Gear and EVO at around $150 a pop per year, you're half way there to buying an iPad! Thanks for the notice...


Over $10 a pop at Barnes & Noble too. Seemed like a good deal.


----------

